# Warum angelt Ihr???



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

Angeregt durch einige Beiträge der letzten Tage, stellt sich mir die Frage: Welchen Antrieb jeder von Euch empfindet, wenn er angeln geht?

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich beim Angeln Eins bin mit der Natur und mein angestammtes Recht(welches jedes andere Lebewesen auch hat), selbige zu nutzen wahrnehme.

Ich fühle, wenn ich "draussen" bin, eine echte Verbundenheit mit der Umwelt, die da immer war und immer sein wird. . . 

Freue mich, ein Teil dieses grossartigen Lebensraumes zu sein.

Wie geht es Euch?


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Es ist bei mir wohl die Befriedigung des Jagdtriebs.
Dazu kann ich beim Angeln abschalten; Arbeit, Familiengedöns, Sorgen, Hektik,... alles wie weggeblasen. Das geht sonst nur mit ganz viel Vodka & Co., macht aber immer so'n Kopfaua.


----------



## Meinereiners (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Servus Professor Tinca und alle Anderen die das lesen,

also ich hab meinen Angelschein erst letztes Jahr gemacht und hatte dabei auch den Anreiz zu sehen, was so alles in unseren heimischen Gewässern rumschwimmt.

Grundsätzlich liegt bei mir vor jedem Gang ans Wasser ein gewisser Ehrgeiz vor, etwas zu fangen. Öfters auch mal durch lesen diverser Angelzeitschriften eine gewisse Fischart zu überlisten bzw. eine andere Methode auszuprobieren.

Wenn ich dann aber am Wasser bin und es beisst nichts bzw. ich fange nichts, dann bin ich auch nicht traurig darüber, da es einfach erholsam ist, mal seinen Gedanken nachzuhängen.
Auch das Erleben von Natur ist einfach klasse. Ich bin in einer ländlichen Gegend groß geworden und war als Kind praktisch jeden Tag im Wald unterwegs, war der perfekte Spielplatz. Und als ich letztes Jahr dann ein paar mal beim Angeln war hab ich immer wieder gedacht, dass ich seit meiner Kindheit nicht mehr so viele Wildtiere gesehen hab.

Ich glaub es ist auch ein gewisser Stolz dabei, dass man als Angler über die Lebensweisen der Fische Bescheid weiss und das auch mal Außenstehenden oder seinen Kindern näher bringen kann.

MfG
Meinereiners


----------



## Norway01 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Hallo

Warum ich Angel ?
Das Angeln entspannt total, man ist eins mit der Natur und es gibt eben nichts schöneres.Und nebenbei kann man noch einen oder mehrere Fische landen.

Gruss
Norway


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Meinereiners schrieb:


> Servus Professor Tinca und alle Anderen die das lesen,
> 
> also ich hab meinen Angelschein erst letztes Jahr gemacht und hatte dabei auch den Anreiz zu sehen, was so alles in unseren heimischen Gewässern rumschwimmt.
> 
> ...




1. Das lässt irgendwann nach, auch wenn ein schöner Fang natürlich für reichlich Glücksgefühle sorgt . . . .


2. Genau dieses Gefühl, ein Teil dieser immerwährenden Natur zu sein, ist was ich meine.#6


Danke schon mal für Euer Feedback, Jungs#6. Mal sehen was da noch so kommt . . . 



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Nolfravel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Moinsen,

spannende Frage.


Ich gehe angeln, weil es meine Leidenschaft ist.
Da gibt es einfach Momente, die wie im Traum sind.
Ich stehe morgens in der Ostsee, Ententeich und Sonnenaufgang:l:l:l

Ich gehe angeln, weil es einfach diese Adrenalinschübe gibt.
An der Küste Blech rausgeballert, ich beobachte es schon kurz vor meinen Füßen und dann kommt von der Seite ne Trutte und geht drauf und die Krutte ist Krumm.:l:l:l


Ich gehe angeln, weil ich gerne in der Natur bin und diese auch gerne beobachte.
Ich find's einfach toll, wenn eine Bisamratte vor mir durch's Wasser schwimmt.:l


Außerdem geh ich Angeln, weil ich dort Ruhe habe.
Kein Gelaber, dass ich jetzt endlich mal f´ür die Schule lernen soll.
Kein Handy, das klingelt oder SMS empfängt.
Einfach nur Ruhe, Zeit zum Nachdenken.



Angeln ist einfach mehr als nur ein Hobby.
Angeln ist Leidenschaft.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Ich angele um meinen Jagdtrieb und mein Bedürfnis nach Ruhe zu befriedigen, Ausgleich vom Alltag zu haben, meiner Selbstwahrnehmung Zeit einzuräumen, Abstand zu gewinnen.
Angeln bedeutet daher, dass alles was sonst nervt, mich da lecken kann, wo die Sonne nicht scheint => kein Kindergenerve, keine Frau, kein Chef, kein Telefon, kein Computer, keine Arbeit, keine Verpflichtungen, keine Termine, kein Zeitdruck; stattdessen Ruhe, Natur und ICH, Zeit für MICH und MEINE Passion!


----------



## Udo561 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Hi,
bei mir ist es einfach die Nähe zur Natur , die Ruhe und auch das austüfteln neuer Fangmethoden.
Es ist doch ein wunderbares Gefühl am Wasser zu sein wenn leichte Nebelschwaden über dem Wasser liegen und die Sonne aufgeht.
Ich muss nicht immer etwas fangen ,  alleine der Gedanke das ich etwas fangen könnte befriedigt mich schon.
Dann wird eben so lange experimentiert bis alles passt und die Fische beissen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Boendall (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Weil mich ein Tag am Wasser so richtig entspannt und einfach so an einem Teich/Fluss sitzen ohne zu fischen wäre mir dann doch etwas zu entspannend.

Ich freu mich jedesmal auf Gespräche mit meinem Vater, heißt aber nicht, dass permanent gequasselt wird, hängt einfach davon ab ob beide in Tratschlaune sind, oder ob einer am dahindösen ist oder eben grad mal keine Lust zum Reden hat.

Die Natur beobachten (Ameisen vor den Füssen, Vögel im nächsten Busch ist einfach "Naturfernsehen").

Am schönsten ist nach einem langen Angeltag heimkommen, etwas essen und dann eine schön warmes Bad.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

#hDanke Nolfravel#6

Mich wundert es nur immer wieder, wie Menschen, in diesem Fall (wir) Angler, uns gegenseitig versuchen Steine in den Weg zu legen, obwohl doch die meisten von uns das Selbe empfinden . . . . 

Wenn ich beispielsweise mit meinem Freund am Wasser sitze und er fängt den Fisch, auf den wir ansitzen, freue ich über den gelungenen Fang genauso wie er.

Weil ich weiss, er würde mir es ebenso wünschen.

Dieses Gegeneinander, welches heutzutage überall zu beobachten ist, stört mich besonders bei Leuten, die eigentlich das Selbe (erleben) wollen.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Ups . . 

War wohl ein wenig zu langsam . . .

Danke Euch natürlich auch Jungs . . .


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Also - da gibt es gleich mehrere Gründe bei mir, welche kumulativ vorliegen:

Ich wohne mitten in einer Großstadt - komme aber ursprünglich vom Land und bin eigentlich ein sehr naturverbundener Mensch.

Angeln bedeutet für mich raus aus der Stadt zu kommen, mit Freundin und Hunden einen tollen Tag (oder eine tolle Nacht) draußen in der Natur zu verbringen.

Der Jagdtrieb spielt sicherlich auch eine gewisse Rolle und ich fiebere jedem Biß entgegen.

Zudem bin ich Hobbykoch und nebenbei esse ich auch für mein Leben gerne Fisch.

Da ich "gekauftem" Fisch nur begrenzt Vertrauen entgegen bringe, liebe ich es, meine Fische zum Verzehr selber zu fangen, auszunehmen und zuzubereiten.

Da weiß ich wirklich alles über Qualität und Frische des Fisches, was mir wichtig ist.

Zudem reizt es mich, die Fische zu "überlisten" - d.h. auch mal dort Fische zu fangen, wo sie einem nicht direkt in den Kescher springen (Rhein, Talsperre etc.).

Forellen als Nahrung (vor allem zum Räuchern) fange ich mittlerweile gerne auch mal im Forellenpuff, weil ich den richtigen gefunden habe, wo auch die Atmosphäre stimmt, die Fische gut sind und man nicht über´s Ohr gehauen wird.
Zudem ist Forellenteichangeln eine Wissenschaft für sich - und auch da braucht man echte Fähigkeiten, um "gut" zu sein, was mich ebenfalls reizt!

Insgesamt gehe ich aber öfter "angeln" als "fischen" - aber die Schneidertage mit Frau und Hunden sind immerwieder wie ein kleiner Kurzurlaub für mich!

Ernie


----------



## ranndale (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich angele um meinen Jagdtrieb und mein Bedürfnis nach Ruhe zu befriedigen, Ausgleich vom Alltag zu haben, meiner Selbstwahrnehmung Zeit einzuräumen, Abstand zu gewinnen.
> Angeln bedeutet daher, dass alles was sonst nervt, mich da lecken kann, wo die Sonne nicht scheint => kein Kindergenerve, keine Frau, kein Chef, kein Telefon, kein Computer, keine Arbeit, keine Verpflichtungen, keine Termine, kein Zeitdruck; stattdessen Ruhe, Natur und ICH, Zeit für MICH und MEINE Passion!



joo so sieht das aus ! das ist auch bei mir so ! 
gruss
rann


----------



## Udo561 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mich wundert es nur immer wieder, wie Menschen, in diesem Fall (wir) Angler, uns gegenseitig versuchen Steine in den Weg zu legen, obwohl doch die meisten von uns das Selbe empfinden . . . .



Hi,
na ja , es gibt aber auch Gründe warum ich dem ein oder anderen einen Fisch nicht gönne 
Nicht das er ihn gefangen hat , soll er so oft wie er möchte , aber ich mag es eben nicht wenn man nur angelt um sich die Tüte voller Fische zu packen.
Das ist das gute Recht eines jeden , aber in meinem Fall würde ich diesen Angler auch nicht mit Tipps unterstützen.
Jetzt könnt ihr mich für einen Arsch halten , ist eben meine Meinung .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Boendall (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Insgesamt gehe ich aber öfter "angeln" als "fischen" - aber die Schneidertage mit Frau und Hunden sind immerwieder wie ein kleiner Kurzurlaub für mich!
> 
> Ernie


 
Ich geh immer Fischen, liegt aber daran, dass in Österreich eben eher Fischen als Angeln gesagt wird weil wir nicht so genau zwischen Angeln (mit der Handrute) und Fischen (Gewerbsmässig)  im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch unterscheiden.#h


----------



## Udo561 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Angeln bedeutet für mich raus aus der Stadt zu kommen, mit Freundin  tollen Tag (oder eine tolle Nacht) draußen in der Natur zu verbringen.
> Ernie



Hi,
wenigstens mal jemand der seine Freundin mit zum angeln nimmt , ich werde immer seltsam angeschaut wenn ich meine Freundin mitschleppe :q
Ist ja doch sehr ungewöhnlich wenn die Freundin gerne mit zum angeln geht , aber meine kommt gerne freiwillig mit.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , es gibt aber auch Gründe warum ich dem ein oder anderen einen Fisch nicht gönne
> Nicht das er ihn gefangen hat , soll er so oft wie er möchte , aber ich mag es eben nicht wenn man nur angelt um sich die Tüte voller Fische zu packen.
> Das ist das gute Recht eines jeden , aber in meinem Fall würde ich diesen Angler auch nicht mit Tipps unterstützen.
> ...




Unsinn . . .


Individualität ist doch gewünscht und muss akzeptiert werden.#6

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenigstens mal jemand der seine Freundin mit zum angeln nimmt , ich werde immer seltsam angeschaut wenn ich meine Freundin mitschleppe :q
> Ist ja doch sehr ungewöhnlich wenn die Freundin gerne mit zum angeln geht , aber meine kommt gerne freiwillig mit.
> Gruß Udo


 
Meine Freundin hat nach ca. 1,5 Jahren Beziehung ihren Schein gemacht und angelt nun selber schon lange mit.

Auch wenn viele Kollegen nur beim angeln mal "Ruhe vor ihrem Hausdrachen" haben, so teilen wir dieses Hobby und angeln beide aktiv - nur danebensitzen wurde ihr zu öde und sie hat Spaß am angeln bekommen!

So ein richtig gemeinsames Hobby hat auch was!

...und da wir uns ansonsten genug Freiräume zugestehen, ist es kein Problem gemeinsam zu angeln.

;O)

Ich find´s super und muß mir keine Ausreden einfallen lassen, um angeln zu gehen - allerdings sieht das immer aus, als würden wir umziehen, wenn wir zu zweit mit Hunden und all unserem Angelkram (neudeutsch:"Tackle") losziehen!

Ernie


----------



## Philla (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Ich Angel:

1. weil es mir spaß macht 

2. weil ich immer einen Tollen tag / Nacht mit meiner freundin      verbringen kann

3. Für den Nervenkitzel wenn sich die Rute biegt, die Pose unter  geht, die Rutenspitze zuckt etc...
​4. Weil es einfach fast nichts besseres gibt als an der "Frischen Luft" zu sein... und wann ist man das beim Angeln nicht? 

LG,

Phill



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat nach ca. 1,5 Jahren  Beziehung ihren Schein gemacht und angelt nun selber schon lange mit.
> 
> Auch wenn viele Kollegen nur beim angeln mal "Ruhe vor ihrem  Hausdrachen" haben, so teilen wir dieses Hobby und angeln beide aktiv -  nur danebensitzen wurde ihr zu öde und sie hat Spaß am angeln bekommen!
> 
> ...



Wow, exakt das selbe wie bei mir


----------



## Udo561 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Philla schrieb:


> 3. Für den Nervenkitzel wenn sich die Rute biegt,
> 
> Phill



Hi,
ja klar , ist immer wieder ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Nanninga (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Ich gehe angeln, weil ich hier in aller Ruhe die Seele baumeln lassen und die Natur geniessen kann. Wenn das Ganze dann auch noch mit ein wenig Spannung durch einen guten Biss verbunden ist, um so besser. Ebenfalls freue ich mich oft über die Schönheit der gut gewachsenen Fische und bin oft erstaunt wenn ich etwas fange, welches ich dort nicht erwartet habe. Aber auch das Beobachten der Umgebung ist sehr interessant, z.B. Wechsel der Bisamratten, Fischer der Reiher, Brutgeschäft der Vögel und Wuchs der Vegetation. Alles zusammen beruhigt und macht zufrieden, da ist der Fang lediglich das Sahnehäubchen. Leider ärgert mich der oft hinterlassenen Müll am Gewässer. Bedenklich finde ich den Ausstattungswahn einiger weniger. Da bauen zwei Personen jeweils Ihr eigenes Zelt auf, stellen Rotpods ,oder wie die Dinger heißen, auf das man denkt hier entsteht eine Flakbatterie, brauchen für alles 1,5 Stunden und hauen nach drei Stunden wieder ab.Welche ein Aufwand!! Na ja, jedem das seine.

Ich lächle und geniesse!!

Professor Tinca scheint ein netter Kerl zu sein!!Weiter so.

Petri Heil
Nanni


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Nanninga schrieb:


> Ich gehe angeln, weil ich hier in aller Ruhe die Seele baumeln lassen und die Natur geniessen kann. Wenn das Ganze dann auch noch mit ein wenig Spannung durch einen guten Biss verbunden ist, um so besser. Ebenfalls freue ich mich oft über die Schönheit der gut gewachsenen Fische und bin oft erstaunt wenn ich etwas fange, welches ich dort nicht erwartet habe. Aber auch das Beobachten der Umgebung ist sehr interessant, z.B. Wechsel der Bisamratten, Fischer der Reiher, Brutgeschäft der Vögel und Wuchs der Vegetation. Alles zusammen beruhigt und macht zufrieden, da ist der Fang lediglich das Sahnehäubchen. Leider ärgert mich der oft hinterlassenen Müll am Gewässer. Bedenklich finde ich den Ausstattungswahn einiger weniger. Da bauen zwei Personen jeweils Ihr eigenes Zelt auf, stellen Rotpods ,oder wie die Dinger heißen, auf das man denkt hier entsteht eine Flakbatterie, brauchen für alles 1,5 Stunden und hauen nach drei Stunden wieder ab.Welche ein Aufwand!! Na ja, jedem das seine.
> 
> Ich lächle und geniesse!!
> 
> ...




Ähhh . . -|rotwerden

Danke. 
Will ich doch hoffen. . . .

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Somkejumper (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Nanninga schrieb:


> Ich gehe angeln, weil ich hier in aller Ruhe die Seele baumeln lassen und die Natur geniessen kann. Wenn das Ganze dann auch noch mit ein wenig Spannung durch einen guten Biss verbunden ist, um so besser. Ebenfalls freue ich mich oft über die Schönheit der gut gewachsenen Fische und bin oft erstaunt wenn ich etwas fange, welches ich dort nicht erwartet habe. Aber auch das Beobachten der Umgebung ist sehr interessant, z.B. Wechsel der Bisamratten, Fischer der Reiher, Brutgeschäft der Vögel und Wuchs der Vegetation. Alles zusammen beruhigt und macht zufrieden, da ist der Fang lediglich das Sahnehäubchen. Leider ärgert mich der oft hinterlassenen Müll am Gewässer. Bedenklich finde ich den Ausstattungswahn einiger weniger. Da bauen zwei Personen jeweils Ihr eigenes Zelt auf, stellen Rotpods ,oder wie die Dinger heißen, auf das man denkt hier entsteht eine Flakbatterie, brauchen für alles 1,5 Stunden und hauen nach drei Stunden wieder ab.Welche ein Aufwand!! Na ja, jedem das seine.
> 
> Ich lächle und geniesse!!
> 
> ...




Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Gruß Somkejumper


----------



## Zanderbraschi79 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

*Moin Leute*,

ich gehe Angeln um abzuschalten, wenn mein bester Freund aus dem Pott kommt, wird es eher ein lustiger Angelevent,..aber das schöne beim angeln ist diese Atmosphäre..die Geräusche der Natur,..und dann beim Nachtangeln zum Beispiel wenn der Aal den Schwimmer nach unten zieht, die Spannung, der der Drill..alles was halt dazu gehört. Aber mein intensivstes Erlebniss war, wo ich(damals 12) mit nen Bekannten bei seiner Familie war(Wielen nähe niederl.Grenze) und dort den Opa kennengelernt habe..Er fragte mich, ob ich Lust hätte, mit angeln zu kommen in Holland. Ich fuhr natürlich mit,..mit dem Fahrrad..erst waren wir bei de Boer haben Getränke, Essen gekauft..und dann gings zum Fluss(fragt mich nicht wie der heisst)..mitten in der Pampa,..Wiese, und Fluss sonst nichts..er erzählte mir wie ein weiser Häuptling über Angelmethoden, Fische etc..war total gespannt und geschockt als ich hörte, dass wir bei Nacht einfach nur unter einer am Stacheldrahtzaun befestigte Plane schlafen sollten..Er erklärte mir das Grundangeln mit dem Glöckchen..spät in der Nacht, ich war am schlafen bimmelte etwas heftigst.. der alte Mann und ich sprangen auf,..dann sagte er mit raunziger Stimme nehm Schnur und hol ein..Schlag an,..was ich auch tat,..nur irgendwie anders..der Aal flog über mein Haupt in Zeitlupe..und verschwand in der Wiese..zum Glück fanden wir Ihn schnell und packten Ihn in einen Eimer mit Wasser und Gras...ich glaub  hatte ne Länge von 80cm..mein erster gefangene Fisch..darauf hin schenkte Er mir seine Rute..mit welcher Ich erfolgreich gewesen war..Werde diese Erlebnis nicht vergessen,..weit weg von Gameboys,..TV ..nur wir und ide Natur..im Gleichlklang und die Plane  Danach hatte ich irgendwann den Jugendfischereischein gemacht..dem alten Mann sah ich nie wieder,..aber mit der rute gehe heut noch ab und zu Angeln..lieben Gruss


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Aus der Tatsache heraus das ich einen langsamen Moment im Leben brauche, der Fisch schickt mir keine 500 mail am Tag oder ruft mich an um mir was zu verkaufen 

Angeln ist für mich eingach mal abschalten.


----------



## schadstoff (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

3 Dinge.....

Entspannung und Naturbezogenheit - Leidenschaft beim vorbereiten von Montagen, Angelplatz, Futterplatz usw. und der absolut geniale Adrenalinschub wenn nach Stunden in absolut unerwarteter ruhe der Bissanzeiger Piept oder aber ein Hecht nach dem 100ten Wurf völlig unerwartet in die Rute knallt.




|wavey:


----------



## Nanninga (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Ich wundere mich und bin überaus positiv überrascht , wie viele Menschen in ganz Deutschland so denken wie ich! Ich dachte schon ich wäre ein einsamer Spinner inmitten moderner Technik.

Hut ab!  
Danke an P.Tinca, dass er dieses Thema ansprach.|engel:

Die Reaktionen in so kurzer Zeit bauen wirklich auf!!!!:vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Nanninga schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich und bin überaus positiv überrascht , wie viele Menschen in ganz Deutschland so denken wie ich! Ich dachte schon ich wäre ein einsamer Spinner inmitten moderner Technik.
> 
> Hut ab!
> Danke an P.Tinca, dass er dieses Thema ansprach.|engel:
> ...




Eben diese Übereinstimmungen, der schreibwilligen Angler/Boardies zu finden, war der Grundgedanke bei Erstellung des Trööts.

Wir müssen uns doch auf unsere Gemeinsamkeiten besinnen, wenn wir an die Zukunft, unseres doch nicht überall so angesehnen Hobbys(Lebensinhaltes trifft es bei mir eher) denken . . . 


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Wegen dem desolaten Zustand in meinem Kühlschrank und dem Drachen in meinem Schlafzimmer!


----------



## Boendall (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wegen dem desolaten Zustand in meinem Kühlschrank und dem Drachen in meinem Schlafzimmer!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wegen dem desolaten Zustand in meinem Kühlschrank und dem Drachen in meinem Schlafzimmer!




Sten|director:|splat2:

Ich bitte Dich ernsthaft, obwohl ich sonst keinem Spass abgeneigt bin, diesen Trööt, als Appell an die Gemeinsamkeiten der Angler, nicht durch Deine (sonst echt guten) Gags zu zerlegen.

#h#h#h


----------



## padotcom (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Zanderbraschi79 schrieb:


> *Moin Leute*,
> 
> ich gehe Angeln um abzuschalten, wenn mein bester Freund aus dem Pott kommt, wird es eher ein lustiger Angelevent,..aber das schöne beim angeln ist diese Atmosphäre..die Geräusche der Natur,..und dann beim Nachtangeln zum Beispiel wenn der Aal den Schwimmer nach unten zieht, die Spannung, der der Drill..alles was halt dazu gehört. Aber mein intensivstes Erlebniss war, wo ich(damals 12) mit nen Bekannten bei seiner Familie war(Wielen nähe niederl.Grenze) und dort den Opa kennengelernt habe..Er fragte mich, ob ich Lust hätte, mit angeln zu kommen in Holland. Ich fuhr natürlich mit,..mit dem Fahrrad..erst waren wir bei de Boer haben Getränke, Essen gekauft..und dann gings zum Fluss(fragt mich nicht wie der heisst)..mitten in der Pampa,..Wiese, und Fluss sonst nichts..er erzählte mir wie ein weiser Häuptling über Angelmethoden, Fische etc..war total gespannt und geschockt als ich hörte, dass wir bei Nacht einfach nur unter einer am Stacheldrahtzaun befestigte Plane schlafen sollten..Er erklärte mir das Grundangeln mit dem Glöckchen..spät in der Nacht, ich war am schlafen bimmelte etwas heftigst.. der alte Mann und ich sprangen auf,..dann sagte er mit raunziger Stimme nehm Schnur und hol ein..Schlag an,..was ich auch tat,..nur irgendwie anders..der Aal flog über mein Haupt in Zeitlupe..und verschwand in der Wiese..zum Glück fanden wir Ihn schnell und packten Ihn in einen Eimer mit Wasser und Gras...ich glaub  hatte ne Länge von 80cm..mein erster gefangene Fisch..darauf hin schenkte Er mir seine Rute..mit welcher Ich erfolgreich gewesen war..Werde diese Erlebnis nicht vergessen,..weit weg von Gameboys,..TV ..nur wir und ide Natur..im Gleichlklang und die Plane  Danach hatte ich irgendwann den Jugendfischereischein gemacht..dem alten Mann sah ich nie wieder,..aber mit der rute gehe heut noch ab und zu Angeln..lieben Gruss



Booaahhh....
Da bekommt man ja ne Gänsehaut. Sehr schön!! #6


----------



## Nanninga (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Hätte nicht so viel Weisheit bei einen so jungen Menschen erwartet, tut richtig gut.
Das Leben/Überleben und der Beruf wird immer stressiger, da ist es doch gut, dasss wir ein so schönes Hobby haben.

Ich bin noch nicht lange im Forum, habe aber festgestellt, dass mich überwiegend junge Menschen positiv überraschen. Das macht Hoffnung.

Z.B. habe ich (*55 J*) bei uns in der Umgebung einen Mitangler gesucht. Es hat sich niemand in meinem Alter gemeldet!! Es haben sich aber mehrere *18- 38* jährige gemeldet und würden mit *mir Opa* gerne angeln gehen.*Toll!!!!*

*P.Tinca sollte im Forum einen Treffpunkt Gleichgesinnter aufmachen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal oder besucht sich.*

*Herzlich willkommen in Ostfriesland*

Gruß aus Ostfriesland#r
Nanni


----------



## angler1996 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

es war ein mal vor langer, langer Zeit, in einer und soweiter.
Vater( ich) hatte zum Angeln gar keine Lust, wurde dazu verdonnert, weil Sohn wollte.
Dieser schreckliche und unbegreifliche Zustand hielt an bis zum ersten, selbstgefangenen Fisch.
Seitdem: naja Professer , du hast das schon richtig geschrieben: Lebensinhalt
Warum: als Möglichkeit dem vielen Papier zu entfliehen, abzuschalten, was anderes zu sehen, der Kontrast zum Job
aber auch Jagdtrieb und ich sage bewußt, wenn ich irgendwo einen großen Fisch erspähe, will ich den auch haben.
Aber eben auch: wenn ich mir überlege , was ich so dazu gelernt habe und noch lerne über die Natur und Zusammenhänge.
Bevor ich mich damit beschäftigte, hielt doch die Welt weitestgehend an der Wasseroberfläche auf und Wasser war eigentlich nur zum Baden gut ( eventuell noch zum Trinken).
Schluss mit Seelenstriptease.
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

@ Nanni

Ich habe diesen Trööt ja eröffnet damit Menschen, die zusammen gehören, ihre Gemeinsamkeiten wiederfinden.

Die oft zu erlebenden Anfeindungen, Bevormundungen und sonstiger Unfug, sollen hier nicht rein.

Wohlwissend, welche Antworten kommen werden, wünsche ich mir eigentlich, dass hierdurch alle sich  mal wieder an die Gemeinsamkeiten erinnern . . .


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

@Professor


Zu Befehl!#h


----------



## Audicruiser (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Mein Grund den Angelschein zu machen war folgender:

Komme gebürtig aus Kasachstan (bin aber nicht wie andere meiner Herkunft #d), wo man mit dem Angeln aufwächst. Es war immer was schönes die Angelsachen zu packen und ans Wasser zu gehen um ein paar ruhige Stunden an der frischen Luft zu verbringen.
Das alles hab ich am liebsten mit meinem Opa getan, der hat mir dann immer seine alten Geschichten erzählt und ich hab zugehört. Ich erinnere mich gerne an diese Zeit und am liebsten tue ich dieses wenn ich mit meiner Angel am Wasser bin.
So ist mein Opa quasie immer bei mir wenn ich angel auch wenn uns ca. 6500 km trennen. Zum anderen kann man am Wasser wunderbar den Alltag mal Alltag sein lassen und die Wunderschöne Natur beobachten.

Ich find angeln einfach Klasse :l und ich bereue keine Sekunde, dass ich den Angelschein gemacht habe. Das war bis jetzt die beste Altersvorsorge, die ich getroffen habe und ich habe jetzt schon was davon .

Top Thema. Danke Tinca #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Diese, schon fast in Sentimentalität ausartende, Naturverbundenheit, ist eine Sucht, die man gar nicht kontrollieren möchte.

In diesem Sinne - Weiter so Jungs! #6#6



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Borg (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Warum ich angel?....weil ich es kann! |supergri

Nein, im Ernst....Ich angel, weil ich damit meinen natürlichen Jagdtrieb befriedigen kann. Der Fischereischein wird ja auch der "Jagdschein des kleinen Mannes" bezeichnet. Hinzu kommt, dass für mich das Angeln halt auch mehrere unterschiedliche Komponenten beinhaltet. Zum einen die Taktik (wie fange ich unter welchen Bedingungen, welchen Fisch?), das Handwerk (basteln von filigranen Montagen und das experimentieren mit Selbigen), der Erfindungsreichtum (was passiert, wenn ich mal was anders mache, als die Anderen?), der Sammlertrieb (möglichst für jede Situation gewappnet sein und somit entsprechendes Equipment horten) und die Abenteuerlust (Aufenthalt in der Natur/Wildniss, Biwakieren, Feuerchen machen und grillen, was man gerade gefangen hat, etc.). 

Ich fühle mich durch das biwakieren am See, das Angeln und anschliessende Zubereiten des Fischs am Feuer/Grill halt um Jahrhunderte/-tausende zurückversetzt, wo der Lebensinhalt der Menschheit noch darin bestand, für ein Dach über dem Kopf zu sorgen, Nahrung zu beschaffen und diese zuzubereiten. Werte, die in der heutigen Gesellschaft leider untergegangen sind, bzw. anders als ich mir das vorstelle, umgesetzt werden.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Borg schrieb:


> Warum ich angel?....weil ich es kann! |supergri




Damit bist Du nicht allein.:q

Die tieferen Beweggründe sind es, die den Thread interessant machen sollen.

Hast Du auch schön geschildert.#6

Danke.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## GolemX (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

ganz einfach, weil´s mir Spaß macht #6


----------



## Klinke (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Irgendwann nahm Opa den kleinen Jungen mal mit an einen Forellentümpel. Dort interessierte sich der kleine eig garnicht fürs Angeln, spielte etwas rum und machte sonstwas. Dann gab Opa dem kleinen einen Holzstock mit nem kleinen Haken dran in die Hand und zeigte dem kleinen Jungen ein paar Stichlinge die er nun mit einer Made versuchen sollte zu fangen. Nun ja, ich kanns nicht erklären, aber seit diesem Zeitpunkt ist irgendwas in mir entfacht, ich vermute der Jagdtrieb. Ich war dann zwischendurch immer mal angeln. Nebenbei, war sehr nett. Ich bin immer auch schon leidenschaftlich gern campieren, zelten gegangen, war gern in der Natur. Aber: seitdem ich den ersten Sonnenaufgang am Rursee in der Eifel erleben durfte, erwachte zusätzlich eine Passion. Die Zeit die ich dort verbringe, werde ich nie vergessen. Einzigartige Landschaft, Stille, Plätze fernab von Wanderern etc. Da stört auch nicht wenn man im Verhältnis zu anderswo wenig fängt. Ein Wochenende am Ufer des Sees würd ich nie und nimmer gegen irgendwas anderes eintauschen wollen. Wie zuvor schon erwähnt: das Zusammenspiel aus Warten auf den Adrenalinkick, eins sein mit Natur und Landschaft, der herrliche Ausblick, Zeit für sich haben, alles andere einfach mal ins Nirvana verbannen, das sind Erfahrungen die sich immer wieder lohnen und die ich niemals missen möchte!


----------



## Brummel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Hallo zusammen|wavey:,

es freut mich daß sogut wie jeder hier die Angelei ähnlich zu sehen scheint wie ich, für fast alle sind damit schöne Kindheitserinnerungen verbunden.
Es gibt doch wirklich nichts schöneres als allein oder mit guten Freunden irgendwo "weitab vom Schuß" am Wasser zu sitzen, in der Mitte ein kleines Feuerchen, den Sonnenauf-oder Untergang zu genießen. Wenn dann noch ab und zu das Glöckchen bimmelt oder das Knicklicht zappelt, um so besser.
Mich stört nach einem solchen Tag auch nicht, ohne Fisch nach Hause zu fahren, sondern eher, überhaupt wieder nach Haus zu müssen:q.
Auch sind bei mir in der Bekanntschaft die Kinder jetzt in dem Alter in dem man sie zum Angeln mitnehmen kann, und ich hoffe daß die Kids diese Tage genauso in schöner Erinnerung behalten wie ich damals die Trips mit Opa und Onkel usw.#6.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Brummel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen|wavey:,
> 
> es freut mich daß sogut wie jeder hier die Angelei ähnlich zu sehen scheint wie ich, für fast alle sind damit schöne Kindheitserinnerungen verbunden.
> Es gibt doch wirklich nichts schöneres als allein oder mit guten Freunden irgendwo "weitab vom Schuß" am Wasser zu sitzen, in der Mitte ein kleines Feuerchen, den Sonnenauf-oder Untergang zu genießen. Wenn dann noch ab und zu das Glöckchen bimmelt oder das Knicklicht zappelt, um so besser.
> ...



Sollte doch schwer wundern, wenn es nicht so wäre.#6


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## reddomino (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



GolemX schrieb:


> ganz einfach, weil´s mir Spaß macht #6


 
|good: ganz genau


----------



## olaf70 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Ich bin an meinem Wohnort quasi umzingelt von guten Fischgewässern. Bei uns angelt fast jeder, ein Kollege meines Vaters hat mich in jungen Jahren "angefixt". Ich glaube man kann sich von diesem Hobby nicht trennen, ein paar Jahre pausieren, in Ordnung aber ganz aufhören wird schwierig.

Außerdem hab ich beim Angeln immer ein kleines Date mit dem Höhlenmenschen in mir. Auf der Lauer liegen, das Wasser und Ufer betrachten, abschätzen wo könnte Fisch (Beute!) sein. Ruhe bewahren, absolute Stille,kein Handy, keine EMails, kein garnix. Dann ein Biss, der Puls geht von 70 auf 120.Was für einer mag den Köder genommen haben? Ich weiß es nicht, jedenfalls nicht genau, bis der Fisch gelandet ist. Dabei ist mir egal ob ich mit der Spinnrute in der Ostsee stehe oder Rotaugen im Graben stippen will. Oder ob ich überhaupt was fange.

Was mir nicht egal ist, wenn ich in dieser fast schon meditativen Ruhe gestört werde, daher suche ich mir immer Angelstellen an denen ich so gut wie nicht belästigt werde.

Und ich esse gerne Fisch!


----------



## Lenni4321 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

ich bin damit aufgewachsen und kann nicht mehr loslassen


----------



## matchbox (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Weil nur beim Angeln zuzugucken noch langweiliger als selbst zu Angeln ist


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



> Warum angelt Ihr???


*warum nicht??? *


----------



## Borg (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Brummel schrieb:


> Mich stört nach einem solchen Tag auch nicht, ohne Fisch nach Hause zu fahren, sondern eher, überhaupt wieder nach Haus zu müssen:q.



#6#6#6...

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Besorger (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

es geruhigt !und gibt den kick wenn man sogar nen kleinen fisch dran hat !auser man hat polen oder russen neben sich haha dann rastet man aber auch schon aus!und naja den fisch halt überlisten !auch wenns ein teueres hobby ist


----------



## Thomas29 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben,dass ich angel um Fische zu fangen und nicht um eins mit der Natur zu sein.

Da kann ich auch im Wald die Bäume streicheln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Besorger schrieb:


> es geruhigt !und gibt den kick wenn man sogar nen kleinen fisch dran hat !auser man hat polen oder russen neben sich haha dann rastet man aber auch schon aus!und naja den fisch halt überlisten !auch wenns ein teueres hobby ist




*Also bitte . . *|director:


So`ne Grütze  ist, was der Thread gar nicht braucht.


|splat2:


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Ich fühle mich dann immer so aufgeräumt, und schreibe nicht irgendeinen Mist aus Langeweile in Foren.:q

Meine Freundin meint zudem dass ich irgendwie Wassersüchtig bin weil ich nicht mal in einem Wald Spazieren gehen kann, sondern es immer an irgend einem Wasser sein muss. Hmm, wo sie Recht hat hat sie Recht


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich zugeben,dass ich angel um Fische zu fangen und nicht um eins mit der Natur zu sein.
> 
> Da kann ich auch im Wald die Bäume streicheln.




Echt?


Wie verschieden die Ansichten doch sind . . 

Als ich anfing zu angeln, zählte auch der Erfolg mehr als das Erlebnis.

Mit Jahren hat sich das geändert.

Der reine Erfolg hat nicht mehr Priorität . . 

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Thomas29 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> 
> Wie verschieden die Ansichten doch sind . .
> ...




Bei mir schon,da ich nicht mehr so häufig zum Angeln komme und wenn ich dann Zeit habe,möchte ich auch gerne was fangen.

Liegt vielleicht auch darin,dass meine Angelstrecke hier am Rhein nicht gerade eine Naturoase ist.


----------



## Boendall (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Also bitte . . *|director:
> 
> 
> So`ne Grütze ist, was der Thread gar nicht braucht.
> ...


|good:




Thomas29 schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich zugeben,dass ich angel um Fische zu fangen und nicht um eins mit der Natur zu sein.
> 
> Da kann ich auch im Wald die Bäume streicheln.


 

Man kommt als Angler nicht umhin sich mit der Natur auseinander zu setzen und kriegt somit einen Bezug dazu. Wenn man Fische fangen will, setzt man sich meist auch mit deren Lebensgewohnheiten auseinander, da man sonst auf Gut Glück losangelt, was meist nicht gerade von Erfolg gekrönt ist.
Klar ist viel persönliche Erfahrung dabei, aber wenn ich gezielt auf eine Fischart angle, sollte ich wissen wo man sie findet bzw. was ihre bevorzugte Nahrung usw. ist oder man bekommt es von jemanden vermittelt der sich damit auseinandergesetzt hat dann lernt man aber trotzdem dazu.

EDIT: Klar ist in einer Stadt am Fluss sitzen was anderes als irgendwo in der Wildnis.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Totale Ruhe, ein Teil der Natur, und dazu der Jagdinstinkt...

Wenn nichts beisst habe ich eine Stunde oder einen halben Tag in der Natur, beobachte Wasser und Umgebung und kann in Gedanken einfach loslassen, abschalten und mich entspannen. Ich sehe die Eidechsen und Mäuse am Ufer, beobachte Wasservögel und Tiere die zum Saufen ans Ufer kommen, und sehe die Vögel am Himmel. Unbezahlbar!

Und dann kommt der Biss, Adrenalin peitscht durch den Körper und mit ein bisschen Glück kommt ein schöner Fisch in den Kescher.

Manchmal ergibt sich daraus auch noch ein schönes Abendessen, sehr oft auch nicht...

Angeln ist so viel mehr als Fische fangen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Bei mir schon,da ich nicht mehr so häufig zum Angeln komme und wenn ich dann Zeit habe,möchte ich auch gerne was fangen.
> 
> *Liegt vielleicht auch darin,dass meine Angelstrecke hier am Rhein nicht gerade eine Naturoase ist.*




Die Hinterlassenschaften der "Zivilisation" sind oft erschreckend . . . (dafür hatten wir ja schon einige Trööts)

 Wer natürlich , so wie Du sagst, angelt nur um Fische zu fangen, hat auch einen guten Grund . . . 



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Ruhe, Abschalten und natürlich ein gewisser Ehrgeiz. Ich geh auch ziemlich oft allein angeln, da ich gerne ein paar stunden einfach mal gar nicht reden und auch niemand anderen reden hören will. 

Gegen nette Gesellschaft hab ich natürlich auch nichts, doch leider muss ich sagen, dass mir der übertriebene Ehrgeiz- und Neidgedanke vieler Angler, die einen dann doch mal ansprechen, ziemlich auf den Keks geht. 

Wenn man manchen Anglern so zuhört, geht es tatsächlich nur darum in drei Stunden einfach mal 25 Fische rauszuholen. Alles drunter wäre ne schwere Enttäuschung. 

Wenn ich nichts fange, war ich wenigstens draußen und hab nich vor der Glotze gehangen. Mich interessiert auch nicht ob anderen Anglern mein Equipement/Montage/Einstellung gefällt oder nicht. Mir persönlich wird zu sehr gegeneinander gearbeitet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Totale Ruhe, ein Teil der Natur, und dazu der Jagdinstinkt...
> 
> Wenn nichts beisst habe ich eine Stunde oder einen halben Tag in der Natur, beobachte Wasser und Umgebung und kann in Gedanken einfach loslassen, abschalten und mich entspannen. Ich sehe die Eidechsen und Mäuse am Ufer, beobachte Wasservögel und Tiere die zum Saufen ans Ufer kommen, und sehe die Vögel am Himmel. Unbezahlbar!
> 
> ...





Absolut richtig.#6

Angler sein aber auch . . . 


Es bringt eine Menge Verantwortung, der Natur und unserem Bild in der Öffentlichkeit, gegenüber mit sich . . . . 


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Karpfenflüsterer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Na weil es das schönste Hobby ist und man nie genau weiss,was der "Tag oder die Nacht"so bringt. Grüsse


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

War das alles?

Bei so vielen Boardies, hätt` ich gedacht da kommt mehr . . . 


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Weil mir das Gefühl einen Fisch ohne Grund zu quälen den ultimativen kickt gibt|uhoh:#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Weil mir das Gefühl*,* einen Fisch ohne Grund zu quälen*, *den ultimativen *kickt* gibt|uhoh:#h




OK . . .




Dachte eher an inhaltsvolle Beiträge


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Weil mir das Gefühl einen Fisch ohne Grund zu quälen den ultimativen kickt gibt|uhoh:#h


 
Sei froh, dass ich kein Mod bin!

Sowas muß echt nicht sein - selbst wenn es als Witz gedacht war, finde ich es sehr unpassend!

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass ich kein Mod bin!
> 
> Sowas muß echt nicht sein - selbst wenn es als Witz gedacht war, finde ich es sehr unpassend!
> 
> Ernie




Danke Ernie.#6

Ich bin sonst auch nicht der Mensch, der andere vorschnell berichtigt.

Noch weniger aber der, der verbal einen(unüberlegten) reinstreut . . . 


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Weil es das schönste Hobby der Welt ist!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

In dem Posting, war ein ganzes Stück Ironie versteckt, aber ich glaube das konntest auch du erkennen.

Es gibt in der heutigen Zeit keinen vernünftigen Grund mehr für das Fischen. Ich für mich persönlich habe Entschieden das ich mit dem Gefühl zurecht komme, meine Freizeit damit zu verbringen.

Man muss auch nicht versuchen das Ganze schön zu reden. Es ist wie es ist und man kommt damit zu recht oder eben nicht.

Jeden der hier genannten Gründe/Triebe könnte man auf irgendeine andere Weise befriedigen, ohne dabei einem schwächeren "Leid" zu zufügen. Aber es wäre eben nicht Angeln.

Für mich ist Angeln das schönste Hobby und ich habe mich eben damit abgefunden, dass es auf kosten "dritter" geht.

Es ist eben der Lauf der Dinge: "Fressen oder gefressen werden".


----------



## depasch (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Ich gehe auch gerne allein, lieber allein als mit freunden... weil diese gereusche, kann man nur allein genießen, vögel, das wasser, der wind in den bäumen, das klatschen der fische aufs wasser, die mücken, man bekommt soviel unterhaltung geboten dass man überhaupt nicht alles wiedergeben kann.
Aber natürlich auch erinnerungen, früher ist man an jedem Christi Himmelfahrt mit Vater, Opa, Onkel ans wasser. Dieses Jahr ist zum ersten mal mein Sohn dabei..., es geht eben weiter... Angeln ist ausser entspannung auch eine famililenzusammenführung, da wir alle 600 km auseinander wohnen...
DAS BESTE MAN SCHLÄFT DANACH IMMER SO GUT#6


----------



## Taskin (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

aus welchem grund ich angel???
für mich ist es kein hobby mehr, sondern ein teil meines lebens geworden und genau so selbstverständlich wie essen, trinken, arbeiten gehen.

warum ich mir den stress gebe früh morgens aufzustehen (AN MEINEN FREIEN TAGEN!!!) bzw. gleich an ort und stelle zu übernachten (obwohl daheim ein schönes weiches bett ist) und alles drum rum was kosten und mühen betrifft...?
tja kann ich nicht in worten beantworten, ich kann es nur fühlen, wenn ich gespannt vor meinen ruten sitze und die natur höhre und vor allem sehe...

wenn ich hunger habe esse ich,
wenn ich durst habe trinke ich,
wenn ich auf toilette muss geh ich,
wenn ich in die arbeit muss geh ich, 
WENN ICH NE FREIE MINUTE HABE ANGEL ICH!!!

ganz einfach :vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> *1. In dem Posting, war ein ganzes Stück Ironie versteckt*, aber ich glaube das konntest auch du erkennen.
> 
> *2. Es gibt in der heutigen Zeit keinen vernünftigen Grund mehr für das Fischen.* Ich für mich persönlich habe Entschieden das ich mit dem Gefühl zurecht komme, meine Freizeit damit zu verbringen.
> 
> ...




1. Wenn ich das überlesen habe - sorry.#h

2. Siehst Du doch, dass es genügend gibt . . . 

   Die sind sogar sehr gut ausgeführt . . #6

3. Absolut nicht!
Nichts könnte das Angeln ersetzen, egal was es materiell wert ist.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> ...Jeden der hier genannten Gründe/Triebe könnte man auf irgendeine andere Weise befriedigen, ohne dabei einem schwächeren "Leid" zu zufügen. Aber es wäre eben nicht Angeln.
> 
> Für mich ist Angeln das schönste Hobby und ich habe mich eben damit abgefunden, dass es auf kosten "dritter" geht.
> 
> Es ist eben der Lauf der Dinge: "Fressen oder gefressen werden".



Super und wenn du dieses Hobby auch noch in Zukunft ausüben willst, dann halte mit deiner Wahrheit lieber hinterm Berg, denke sie, wie sie andere Angler auch denken, aber schweig darüber und schreib es vorallem nicht.#q|gr:
Mit der von dir geschriebenen Wahrheit, hat manch anderer Mensch sein Problem und wird deine Ironie, nicht als solche verstehen wollen.
Daher liefere den Gegnern unserer Passion nicht die Munition sie künftig zu verbieten.#d

PS: Vor Inbetriebnahme des Mundwerks oder der Tastatur: Hirn einschalten!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 2. Siehst Du doch, dass es genügend gibt . . .
> 
> Die sind sogar sehr gut ausgeführt . . #6
> 
> ...



Grüße


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Super und wenn du dieses Hobby auch noch in Zukunft ausüben willst, dann halte mit deiner Wahrheit lieber hinterm Berg, denke sie, wie sie andere Angler auch denken, aber schweig darüber und schreib es vorallem nicht.#q|gr:
> Mit der von dir geschriebenen Wahrheit, hat manch anderer Mensch sein Problem und wird deine Ironie, nicht als solche verstehen wollen.
> Daher liefere den Gegnern unserer Passion nicht die Munition sie künftig zu verbieten.#d
> 
> PS: Vor Inbetriebnahme des Mundwerks oder der Tastatur: Hirn einschalten!



Ich denke man sollte dazu stehen, was man macht. Denn wenn du es anders siehst, zeigst du ja das es "falsch" ist.|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Zitat von *Professor Tinca* 

 
_
2. Siehst Du doch, dass es genügend gibt . . . 

   Die sind sogar sehr gut ausgeführt . . #6

*Die Frage ist jetzt nur rechtfertigten diese Gründe ein Tier zu  töten? (Wenn ich es anders sehen würde, würde ich nicht angeln). Wir leben hier eben in  einer durch Disney geprägten Gesellschaft. Wollte eben nur sagen das man  nicht immer alles nur von einer Seite sehen darf. Der ältere Herr der  mit seiner Fliegenrute in den Sonnenuntergang hinein fischt ist eben nur  die eine Sichtweise. Mein Gewissen kann sich mit all den anderen  Sichtweisen abfinden, also gehe ich Angeln. wäre dies  nicht der Fall wäre, würde  ich es sein lassen.

Aber der Fehler ist es doch einfach alles nur so zu sehen, wie man es  sehen will, also lasst uns nicht den selben Fehler machen wie unsere  "Gegner".*

3. Absolut nicht!
Nichts könnte das Angeln ersetzen, egal was es materiell wert ist. 

*Ich denke es gibt einiges was das angeln ersetzen könnte, es wäre aber  einfach nicht Angeln.*

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


@Flo

Zu Disney kann ich nix sagen . . . (ohne dass ich hier Spass reinbringen will . . )

Aber zum *rot* markierten Text sage ich Dir: Wer mit seiner Ansicht zufrieden ist, hat nichts zu bereuen!

Nix gegen Dich,(#d) . . .

Die jungen Jahre enschuldigen so einiges . . #6


|wavey:|wavey:|waveyBei Widerworten bitte PN)
_


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte dazu stehen, was man macht. Denn wenn du es anders siehst, zeigst du ja das es "falsch" ist.|wavey:



Nee, nicht ganz, ich weiß bloß, wann es besser ist die Schnauze zu halten. Deinem Chef sagst du ja auch nicht, dass er ein Ar***loch ist, selbst wenn es stimmt.
Es gibt einfach Momente im Leben, in denen es klüger ist, seine Meinung für sich zu behalten, auch wenn man zehnmal Recht hat.


----------



## Borg (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Deinem Chef sagst du ja auch nicht, dass er ein Ar***loch ist, selbst wenn es stimmt.



Hehe, nicht? Ich schon! Habe aber auch eine eher kumplehafte Beziehung zu meinem Chef. Da sagen wir uns schonmal gegenseitig, was für A****löcher wir sind |supergri. Grundsätzlich haste aber natürlich Recht, bzw. der normale Mensch macht sowas nicht. Mir ist das aber letztendlich schnurz, wenn einer eins ist, sag ich ihm das auch. Alles andere halte ich für Heuchelei. Bei 6,5 Mrd. Menschen kann man nicht erwarten, dass ich jeden mag und erwarte das auch nicht andersherum! Es gibt genug andere Jobs auf dieser Welt!

zum Thema:

Also die Frage, ob diese Gründe es rechtfertigen, ein Tier zu töten, finde ich persönlich albern. Sonst müsste jeder, der Fleisch/Fisch/Geflügel ist ein schlechtes Gewissen haben. Nur weil man das Schnitzel beim Metzger nicht selbst erlegen muss, heisst das ja nicht, dass es am Baum gewachsen ist. Da hat die "Drecksarbeit" nur wer anderes gemacht .

Ja, und zur Befriedigung meines Jagdtriebes gehört das Töten von Tieren nunmal dazu! Dusch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass, funktioniert halt nicht....Für mich gehört das halt zum angeln einfach dazu und stört mich auch nicht sonderlich. Und da ist es mir sowas von egal, was irgendwelche Tierschützer oder PETAs darüber denken. 

Die Realität ist nunmal kein Ponyhof und der Mensch erlegt seit seiner Existenz Tiere zur Nahrungsgewinnung, also aus meiner Sicht was völlig Natürliches!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Borg schrieb:


> Hehe, nicht?
> ...



Nein, ich mache das nicht, wenn ich so weit bin, dass ich es ihm sagen würde, dann habe ich mir schon vorher Gedanken gemacht, wo ich zukünftig meine Brötchen verdiene und tendiere eher dazu, ihm unter vier Augen, gepflegt die Kauleiste zu verschönern.
Ich hab's nämlich nicht so mit dem Quatschen, denke mir lieber meinen Teil oder handele.


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

warum angelt ihr???
hmm, gute und berechtigte frage , die stelle ich mi dieses jahr wo die fische einen großen bogen um mich machen auch öfter 

warum gehe ich angeln?
meine älteren brüder haben mich mit zum angeln genommen als ich noch nicht richtig laufen konnte und so bin ichbrecht früh damit aufgewachsen.
die spannung war für so einen dreikäsehoch wie mich damals natürlich gewaltig.
alleine die spannung wenn einer dieser in meinen augen riesenfische (25 cm brassen  ) gebissen hatte war unglaublich.
ich konnte die ganze nacht kaum schlafen wenn wir am frühen morgen los wollten weil ich total aufgeregt war.
der erste fisch.. sicher kein großer.. aber ein besonderer fisch.
bald hatte mich der virus angeln voll im griff und ich war süchtig danach.
das ist jetzt gute 35 jahre her, meine brüder angeln schon ewig nicht mehr aber ich bin dem angeln immer treu geblieben, egal was auch immer war.
ob frauen, partys, arbeit, bundeswehr , hausbau , freunde oder was auch immer, nichts hällt mich von diesem einmaligen hobby ab.
sonnen auf und untergänge , das pippen des bissanzeigers in der nacht, das klingen des aalglöckchen an der elbe, der eisvogel am frühen morgen oder einfach enten auf dem wasser zusehen.
angeln ist 100000 mal mehr als nur fische fangen.
klar könnte ich auch öfter mal sagen, warum tue ich mir das alles an?
nachts bei regen und sturm 3 tage und nächte am wasser ohne biss und ohne richtiges bett.....
das frühe aufstehen am einzigen freien tag in der woche...
stundenlanges boilie-abrollen und anfüttern obwohl man eh schon den ganzen tag im stress ist.
mir würden 100 gründe gegen das angeln einfallen, aber einen grund gibt es der mich immer wieder zum angeln gehen lassen wird.
spiel, spaß und spannung... angeln ist etwas das mit nichts anderem zu vergleichen ist.. angeln ist geil, angeln entspannt auch wenn es keine bisse gibt und angeln ist ein kleines abenteuer.
und heute wie damals pocht mein herz wie wild wenn ich einen run beim karpfenangeln haben, dann bin ich wieder knackige 15 und es spielt keine rolle wie groß der fisch sein wird, das unerwartete ist es was das angeln einzigartig und so wunderschön macht.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Wenn ich es anders sehen würde, würde ich nicht zum Angeln gehen.

Entschuldigung das mein Posting das Thema auf diese Bahn gelenkt hat. Ist mir nur eben dazu eingefallen, weil Thema Peta ("Warum angelt Ihr?") eben in letzten Tagen das Board beherrscht hat.


----------



## Borg (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...und tendiere eher dazu, ihm unter vier Augen, gepflegt die Kauleiste zu verschönern.



Ja, wenn Du Dein "Guthaben" bei der Justiz dieses Landes aber bereits schon aufgebraucht hast, ist das leider etwas schwieriger . 

Gruß, 
Borg


----------



## Borg (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wenn ich es anders sehen würde, würde ich nicht zum Angeln gehen.
> 
> Entschuldigung das mein Posting das Thema auf diese Bahn gelenkt hat. Ist mir nur eben dazu eingefallen, weil Thema Peta ("Warum angelt Ihr?") eben in letzten Tagen das Board beherrscht hat.



Ja, ist doch völlig OK! Gehört schliesslich zum Angeln dazu und man sollte auch dazu stehen, wenn man angelt.

Ringelpietz mit Anfassen gibt es dann im Tigerentenclub nebenan!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## chivas (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

"Und Gott segnete sie und sprach zu ihnen: Seid fruchtbar und mehrt euch   und füllt die Erde und macht sie euch untertan und herrscht über die  Fische im Meer und über die Vögel unter dem Himmel und über alles  Getier, das auf Erden kriecht."

man kann sicherlich bestreiten, dass wir das "recht" haben, tiere und  insbesondere auch fische zu töten, um diese zu essen. man kann´s aber  auch lassen...

wer fische aus anderen gründen tötet (oder quält), wird sich sicherlich  (hoffentlich) aus diesem thread raushalten...

zum thema... vieles läßt sich wohl kaum noch hinzufügen - und ehrlich  gesagt, bin ich schon fast überrascht, dass doch offenbar viele so  ticken (jedenfalls schreiben sie es zumindest so) wie ich... die natur,  die "freiheit", die unabhängigkeit von zwängen, der sonnenauf- und  untergang, die wasserratte und der seeadler, das frieren im zelt und die  brennesseln am bein... tatsächlich wird es wohl so sein, dass fische  zum verzehr zu fangen eher nebensächlich ist - aber immerhin ist das  eine schöne nebensache (für mich persönlich auch schöner als die  angeblich schönste nebensache...^^).

die flucht aus dem alltag, der großstadt, der "zivilisation"... zum  glück hab ich nen guten angelkollegen gefunden, der das ähnlich sieht.  und mit dem ich die wohl besten angeltage meines ende letzter woche  verbringen konnte. es hat geregnet, es war kalt, den "großen" haben wir  auch nicht gefangen, aber ne menge schöner eindrücke und erinnerungen  eingesammelt - und auch schöne fische gesehen  - ein kleiner teil  davon ist auch mit nach hause gekommen...


----------



## Brummel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

@teilzeitgott#6,

schön ge- und beschrieben, so gehts mir manchmal heute noch wenn sich ein länger geplanter Angeltrip nähert:q, ich meine das "Nicht schlafen können" und die Erwartung großer Fische und spannender Drills.
Naja, meistens wird nix draus, trotzdem ist ein wirklich anstrengender Angeltag für mich immer noch entspannender als eine Stunde vor der Glotze.

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Vorneweg: Ich weiß wirklich nicht, warum ich mit dem Angeln in mittlerweile ferner Vergangenheit angefangen habe. Ich weiß nur, dass ich quasi schon immer Angler war.

Und ich weiß, dass mir das Angeln auch heute noch unheimlich viel bedeutet. Dass ich mich in der Natur vor allem dann gern aufhalte, wenn ich etwas in ihr zu tun habe. Das kann Angeln sein, aber auch Pilzesammeln, Beerenpflücken usw...., ja, Nahrungsbeschaffung halt, das ist schon richtig. 
Ich glaube, wenn ich meinen Fang nicht zum großen Teil zuhause auf den Tisch bringen würde, ich wäre kein Angler geworden und würde ich nun plötzlich an einer Fischeiweißallergie erkranken, wäre ich nicht länger ein solcher. Beim Hecht denke ich mir ganz automatisch "Wein-Sahne-Sauce", beim Zander "in Mehl gewendet und gebraten" und beim Karpfen "frittiert oder geräuchert". Wenn ich es mir recht überlege, ich bin schon ein derber Potti.

Und doch kann ich beim Angeln noch so viel mehr tun außer der männlichen Attitude zu frönen, die Nahrung zu beschaffen: Den Alltag hinter mir lassen und beobachten. Schauen, ob "mein" Schwarzspecht immer noch klopft und mich wundern, dass die Sandbank schon wieder ein Stückchen weiter gewandert ist. Plötzlich springen am anderen Ufer, keine zwanzig Meter entfernt, zwei Rehe in den Fluss und schwimmen an mein Ufer! Ein Rascheln verwandelt sich in ein Scharren und entpuppt sich als Wildschwein, ein Riesending! Da lässt sich fünf Meter neben mir ein Uhu auf einem Pflock nieder und blickt mir gelassen in die Augen! Ganz wunderbares Kino, live und Eintritt frei! DAS liebe ich am Angeln.

Oder einfach die Gedanken schweifen lassen, ferne Eindrücke und vergessene Fetzen wieder an die Oberfläche kommen lassen und von allen Seiten betrachten und dann sanft wieder entgleiten lassen..., vollkommen in mir sein und dann im nächsten Augenblick ein Zucken in der Schnur, eine abtauchende Pose, eine kreischende Bremse....

DAS liebe ich am Angeln, diese Meditation, dieses schwirrende Leben!

WARUM ich dies alles so liebe? Kein Ahnung. Aber spielt das überhaupt eine Rolle?


----------



## Gemini (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Sechs Uhr Dreissig morgens, wir legen an einer mit dem Boot 30 Minuten entfernten Sandbank ungefähr 150 Meter vor dem Strand an, im Hintergrund Bäume, grosse und kleine Felsen, alles noch halb im Nebel verborgen. 

Die Szenerie an einigen Stellen in Dänemark zur Frühlingszeit. Die ersten Würfe werden gemacht, man steht ein wenig auseinander und jeder hängt seinen Gedanken nach, die wohl von den erhofften Meerforellen beherrscht werden. 

Nach einer Weile ohne Bisse fragt man sich, ob die Stelle wirklich so gut ist wie sie augenscheinlich aussieht, dann sieht man 'etwas' das Wasser durchbrechen, in geschätzten 50 Metern Entfernung...

50 Meter??? Und dann noch was von Forelle sehen, wohl kaum. War wohl eher ein grosser Kormoran, der nach Beute taucht. Immer wieder sehen wir etwas die Oberfläche durchbrechen, was immer näher kommt.

Ich werfe weiter und hole konzentriert meinen Blinker ein, als 3 Meter vor mir eine grosse Rückenflosse auftaucht und ein Schnauben zu hören ist.

Das Wasser ist hüfttief und scheinbar schwimmt gerade ein kleiner Wal um uns herum.

Ich nehme die Angel aus dem Wasser und verfolge die grosse Finne die direkt vor mir die Richtung ändert und weiter schwimmt, nur um direkt wieder umzudrehen und zurückzukommen. 

Ein geschätzt 1.5 Meter grosser Schweinswal dreht noch viermal eine Runde um uns, das ganze in Reichweite meiner Rutenspitze, immer wieder taucht das Tier auf um Luft zu holen und verschwindet in dem nur metertiefen Wasser vor unseren Füssen und taucht 20 Meter weiter wieder im Frühnebel an der Wasseroberfläche auf und entfernt sich langsam.

Das ist Angeln...


Nur ein Beispiel für die aussergewöhnlichen Erlebnisse, welches man an seinem Gewässer, wo auch immer, erleben kann.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wenn ich es anders sehen würde, würde ich nicht zum Angeln gehen.
> 
> Entschuldigung das mein Posting das Thema auf diese Bahn gelenkt hat. Ist mir nur eben dazu eingefallen, weil Thema Peta ("Warum angelt Ihr?") eben in letzten Tagen das Board beherrscht hat.




War zwar ein sehr heftiger Aussetzer, aber jeder von uns ist mal nicht so drauf wie es sein sollte. Fehler sind menschlich und deine Einsicht und die Entschuldigung sehr ok.#6


----------



## Honeyball (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Ich (als Mod) hab es gelesen und durchaus als Ironie gewertet und nicht als Aussetzer. Denke mal, meinen Mod-Kollegen ist es genauso gegangen, weil ja keiner drauf reagiert hat, wie es der Fall gewesen wäre, wenn es nicht ironisch interpretiert worden wäre.
Zur Diskussion "Kann das falsch ausgelegt werden?": Das sehe ich nicht ganz so eng, wie meine Vorredner, denn aus Sicht unserer Gegner würden auch durchaus akzeptable und für uns vernünftige Gründe ad absurdum geführt. Letztlich hinterfragen wir ja selbst uns und auch diesen Thread, und genau das finde ich schon alleine gut, da es zeigt, dass wir uns sehr wohl Gedanken machen und mit der Sinnhaftigkeit unseres Tuns auseinander setzen - im Gegensatz zu vielen Unterstützern fragwürdiger "Tierrechtsorganisationen", die einfach nur auf einen fahrenden Modezug aufspringen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich (als Mod) hab es gelesen und durchaus als Ironie gewertet und nicht als Aussetzer. Denke mal, meinen Mod-Kollegen ist es genauso gegangen, weil ja keiner drauf reagiert hat, wie es der Fall gewesen wäre, wenn es nicht ironisch interpretiert worden wäre.
> Zur Diskussion "Kann das falsch ausgelegt werden?": Das sehe ich nicht ganz so eng, wie meine Vorredner, *denn aus Sicht unserer Gegner würden auch durchaus akzeptable und für uns vernünftige Gründe ad absurdum geführt*. Letztlich hinterfragen wir ja selbst uns und auch diesen Thread, und genau das finde ich schon alleine gut, da es zeigt, dass wir uns sehr wohl Gedanken machen und mit der Sinnhaftigkeit unseres Tuns auseinander setzen - im Gegensatz zu vielen Unterstützern fragwürdiger "Tierrechtsorganisationen", die einfach nur auf einen fahrenden Modezug aufspringen...




Latein ist gut . . #6

Der "*punktum saliens*" ist doch, mit diesem Thread herauszufinden, wie breit gefächert, oder eben nicht, die Ansichten der Einzelnen sind . . 

Wenn irgendwo Unklarheiten aufkommen, bezüglich dem Sinn des Angelns, hat man Ansichtsweisen anderer, die hilfreich sind und die Gemeinschaft stärken sollen . . . 

Wenn sich jeder irgendwo hier wiederfindet, hat dieser Thread einen Sinn gehabt und zum Nachdenken angeregt.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Also ich sehe es wie Kohlmeise, der Gedanke an einen schönen Fang, der in Pfanne oder Räucherofen landet, gehört für mich dazu. Ich such mir Stelle und Zielfisch aus, beobachte und fiebere dem Moment entgegen, wo der Fisch den Köder packt und freue mich darüber eben jenen "Fisch mit Geschichte", den zu fangen und überlisten mich Vorbereitung, Geduld und List gekostet hat, feierlich zu verspeisen. 

Aber das Beobachten, Ausharren und Ertragen widriger Umstände ist für mich auch ein Wert an sich. Wäre ich nicht Jäger und Sammler, glaube ich, hätte ich niemals soviel Zeit dafür aufgebracht, Tiere in Ihrem angestammten Lebensraum zu beobachten, Pflanzen zu bestimmen etc. Ebenso wenig wie ich auf die Idee kommen würde, "nur" für Sonnenaufgänge und Naturbeobachtung, Märsche über nebeldurchflutete Wiesen, durch Wind und Wetter in Kauf zu nehmen. Als Angler bekommt man dies quasi geschenkt. Zum Angeln gehören für mich auch die Stunden, Tage und Wochen, die man gemeinsam mit Freunden am Wasser verbracht hat, bei Bier, Wein und Lagerfeuer und die es erlaubten, sich fernab jeder Zivilisation, Gehetztheit und bar jedes Profilierungsgehabes frei zu fühlen.

Deswegen angle ich.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

So mein letzter Beitrag dazu.

Es ist doch gerade von Vorteil, wenn man sein handeln kritisch hinterfragt und zu dem Entschluss kommt, dass es vertretbar ist. Gerade das zeigt doch, dass wir nicht einfach kopflos die Natur "zerstören". Mal abgesehen davon das sich ein großer Teil der Angler aktiv für den Naturschutz einsetzt.

Und im Enddeffekt sind wir doch alle aus dem gleichen Grund am Wasser und haben hier doch viele Ansätze wie man auf eine kritische Hinterfragung oder genau diese Fragen antworten kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> So mein letzter Beitrag dazu.
> 
> *Es ist doch gerade von Vorteil, wenn man sein handeln kritisch hinterfragt und zu dem Entschluss kommt, dass es vertretbar ist.* Gerade das zeigt doch, dass wir nicht einfach kopflos die Natur "zerstören". Mal abgesehen davon das sich ein großer Teil der Angler aktiv für den Naturschutz einsetzt.
> 
> Und im Enddeffekt sind wir doch alle aus dem gleichen Grund am Wasser und haben hier doch viele Ansätze wie man auf eine kritische Hinterfragung oder genau diese Fragen antworten kann.




Fein Flo . . .#6



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## stichling-hunter (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Es gibt in der heutigen Zeit keinen vernünftigen Grund mehr für das Fischen.


Aber natürlich gibt es einen vernüftigen Grund!
z.B. die Nahrungsbeschaffung auf gesunden, natürlichen und vorallem resourcenschonendem Wege fernab von umweltunverträglicher Schleppnetzfischerei und hormoneller Fischmast #6

.


----------



## olaf70 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

... oder eben grad weil es unvernünftig ist! Mit dem Geld was ich bis jetzt für Angelgerödel ausgegeben habe, könnte ich bis an mein Lebensende Rotbarschfilet satt essen, von der Zeit die ich völlig unvernünftig vergeudet habe ganz zu schweigen. Man kann doch nicht 24Std am Tag und 7 Tage die Woche nur vernünftig und effizient sein.
Manchmal muß man eben mal einen Gang runterschalten und die Augen für die wesentlichen Dinge öffnen. Und das klappt beim Angeln ganz hervorragend.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Aber natürlich gibt es einen vernüftigen Grund!
> z.B. *die Nahrungsbeschaffung auf gesunden, natürlichen und vorallem resourcenschonendem Wege* fernab von umweltunverträglicher Schleppnetzfischerei und *hormoneller *(ich wäre dem Wort: "kommerzieller" eher zugetan, weil Oberbegriff und mehrsagend . . . )Fischmast #6
> 
> .




Auch Danke für Deinen Beitrag, Stichling-Hunter.#6



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



olaf70 schrieb:


> ... oder eben grad weil es unvernünftig ist! Mit dem Geld was ich bis jetzt für Angelgerödel ausgegeben habe, könnte ich bis an mein Lebensende Rotbarschfilet satt essen, von der Zeit die ich völlig unvernünftig vergeudet habe ganz zu schweigen. Man kann doch nicht 24Std am Tag und 7 Tage die Woche nur vernünftig und effizient sein.
> *Manchmal muß man eben mal einen Gang runterschalten und die Augen für die wesentlichen Dinge öffnen.* Und das klappt beim Angeln ganz hervorragend.




Ganz, ganz wichtig!

Weiter so  . . .


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## lg angler (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

hey Leute,
also für mich kann ich es einfach nur so beschreiben, dass ich es irgendwie im ´´Blut´´ habe. Also die Lust angeln zu gehen. Mit dem im Blut haben meine ich nicht, dass ich besonders gut bin sondern eher, dass ich einen gewissen Antrieb habe, wo ich besonders bei vielen meiner ´´Anglerfreunde´´ merke, dass sie das nicht haben. Ein Beispiel ist zum Beispiel, dass ich sobald ich am Wasser bin ohne angel (z.B. Fahrrad fahren oder so), dass ich total ´´Schmacht´´ bekomme zu angeln ^^. Ich könnte IMMER angeln gehen. Egal welches Wetter... ^^. Ein anderer Faktor ist bei mir aber auch noch das besondere abschalten vom Alltag. Das mit dem Angeln im ´´Blut´´ haben kennt ja vielleicht der ein oder andere von euch auch...
MFG, Luca


----------



## Alex_Muc (13. Juni 2015)

*Warum angelt ihr?*

Hallo Angel-Freunde!

  Ich heiße Alex und bin Journalist aus München. Ich recherchiere gerade zum Thema „Hobbys in der Natur“ und würde mich freuen, wenn mir der/die ein oder andere folgende Frage beantworten könnte:

Warum angelt ihr? Also: Was ist für euch das Schöne am Angeln?

Ich selbst habe keine Ahnung vom Angeln und bin sehr gespannt auf eure Antworten! 

Das Ganze wird nirgends veröffentlicht! Es ist mehr ein erstes „Sondieren“ zum Thema...

Vielen Dank euch schon im Voraus! #h
  Alex


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt ihr?*

DA findeste einiges



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier listen wir euch mal unsere redaktionellen Abstimmungen auf, damit die nicht untergehen.
> 
> Wie Angler wirklich ticken, das ist natürlich schwer herauszufinden. Will man das richtig wissenschaftlich machen, kostet das viel Geld und es heißt gleich wieder, traue keiner Statistik....
> 
> ...


----------



## zeitgeist91 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt ihr?*

Du hast eine beschäftigung, die etwas sehr ursprüngliches an sich hat. Eine direkte Beschäftigung mit und vor allem in der Natur. Perfekte Ruhe, perfekte Entspannung. Lässt du dein Handy Zuhause, könnte es auch das Jahr 1972 sein, den Unterschied erkennst du höchstens an deiner neueren Ausrüstung.

Du hast meist ein nettes, kollegiales miteinander und dazu noch ein Hobby, was dich auch dann mit Freude erfüllt, wenn du ihm gar nicht nachgehen kannst. Diskussionen mit bekannten, die auch angeln, hat man auch vom Schreibtisch aus. 

Man hat als Angler zum teil ein Gefühl der Überlegenheit, niemand erkennt die simple Schönheit der Natur direkt vor den eigenen Füßen. Aufzuwachen an einem nebelbedeckten Fluss zu vogelgezwitscher, Rehe auf Feldern, ringelnattern und bei erfolgreichem Tag auch die sonst unsichtbaren Wasserbewohner - all dies ist oft dem Angler vorbehalten.

Deshalb schätze ich dieses Hobby so.
Besten Gruß

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt ihr?*

Hallo,

also ich gehe angeln zur Entspannung, Erholung, um mal auch einen schönen Fisch in die Pfanne zu hauen. Da ich vor allem Fliegenfischer bin, erfreue ich mich auch an den Herausforderungen die ein Gewässer an mich stellt, an einen besonders gut gelungenen Wurf, an der Erkundung eines neuen Gewässers (natürlich ohne Guide, das würde mir einen Teil meiner Freude nehmen), am Kennenlernen Gleichgesinnter, danach ein schöner Plausch usw.

Grüße

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt ihr?*

Es chillt extrem, ist dabei ungemein spannend sowie abwechslungsreich und spricht Archaisches im Inneren an.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt ihr?*

Ich gehe angeln, um meinen Jagdtrieb zu befriedigen und nichts anderes.

Alles übrige, Natur genießen, entspannen, abschalten, alleine oder in Gesellschaft gleichgesinnter sein, kann ich auch und besser ohne zu angeln. Als Nahrungserwerb scheidet es für mich persönlich auch aus, denn 1.) esse ich keinen Fisch und 2.) kann ich mir alternative Lebensmittel leichter und billiger kaufen. 

Es ist die Faszination, eine Kreatur - die mir an Instinkten und hinsichtlich ihrer Anpassung und Fähigkeiten in ihrem Lebensraum vollkommen überlegen ist, ja die ich meistens gar nicht mal sehen kann - mit meinem Wissen und Können zu überlisten.

Was diese Faszination ausmacht, das sprichwörtliche Jagdfieber, kann man nicht erklären, höchstens unvollkommen beschreiben. 

Gefühlsmäßig vergleichbar vielleicht mit einem im stillen erhofften, im Wissen an die sehr geringen Erfolgschancen jedoch nicht wirklich einkalkulierten, Lottogewinn. Beute machen halt.

Nur eben öfter.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt ihr?*

Angeln gehe ich hauptsächlich um Fische zu überlisten, um die Natur zu genießen (geht auch anders, man machts aber dann doch nie ohne Grund   ) und um den eigenen Fisch auch zu essen....dabei auch deutlich bessere Auswahl zu haben als im Markt und nicht die Massenfischerei zu unterstützen mit einem Kauf.

Ein nettes Gespräch unter Kollegen ist immer eine nette Nebensache, steht im Ranking aber bei mir ganz unten.


----------



## Case (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt ihr?*

Einfach um nen Grund zu haben allein in der Natur zu sein, die Vögel und andere Tiere zu beobachten. Ungestört abschalten zu können. Weil ich es mag, am Wasser zu sein. Meinen natürlichen Jagdtrieb auszuleben. Einfach mal neue Methoden oder Systeme auszuprobieren.

Und weil ich Fisch mag.

Case


----------



## Gondoschir (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt ihr?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich gehe angeln, um meinen Jagdtrieb zu befriedigen



Ich gehe angeln, damit meine Frau ihre Triebe befriedigen kann... |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt ihr?*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ich gehe angeln, damit meine Frau ihre Triebe befriedigen kann... |kopfkrat :q



Während du Angeln bist?


@TE

Für welches Blatt schreibst du?


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt ihr?*

Weil ich für Yoga zu steif bin... .


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt ihr?*

Die Frage gabs schon.....:m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189799


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

danke, zusammen geführt..


----------



## Alex_Muc (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Vielen Dank für eure vielfältigen Antworten! Ein guter Anfang 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Trollwut (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Der schon sehr gut beschriebene Jagdtrieb. Unter der Woche zur Entspannung, wenn es ohne "Leistungsdruck" losgeht, einfach n bisschen spinnen oder feedern. Am Wochenende, wenn es z.b. gezielt auf Waller geht auch der sogenannte positive Stress. Es gibt nichts Schöneres, als um 16 Uhr das Camp aufzubauen, dann mächtig "Termindruck" zu haben noch rechtzeitig Köderfische zu fangen und dann schlussendlich nach dem Rutenauslegen erschöpft in den Stuhl zu fallen, eine zu rauchen, n Bier zu trinken und n Steak zu essen. #6


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Der schon sehr gut beschriebene Jagdtrieb. Unter der Woche zur Entspannung, wenn es ohne "Leistungsdruck" losgeht, einfach n bisschen spinnen oder feedern. Am Wochenende, wenn es z.b. gezielt auf Waller geht auch der sogenannte positive Stress. Es gibt nichts Schöneres, als um 16 Uhr das Camp aufzubauen, dann mächtig "Termindruck" zu haben noch rechtzeitig Köderfische zu fangen und dann schlussendlich nach dem Rutenauslegen erschöpft in den Stuhl zu fallen, eine zu rauchen, n Bier zu trinken und n Steak zu essen. #6



 Na, mit 21 , nix schöneres|bigeyes|supergri


----------



## Trollwut (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Na, mit 21 , nix schöneres|bigeyes|supergri



Das hab ich alles schon hinter mir 
Frauen stören da nur. Wenn ich anguck wie viele meiner Freunde nicht Angeln gehen dürfen... :vik:


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das hab ich alles schon hinter mir
> Frauen stören da nur. Wenn ich anguck wie viele meiner Freunde nicht Angeln gehen dürfen... :vik:


 
 Lass sie angeln, freilich da wo ein Fisch beißt und schwuppst angelt sie mit:q


 Wobei, mi 21 zu sagen, hab ich hinter  mir ist kühn#h


----------



## Schnurbogen (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

... er meint doch sicher bis 16 Uhr hat er das hinter sich ... #h


----------



## Trollwut (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Das Geheimniss meiner Wallerfänge? Ein Tampon am Haar :q #w

Ich sage nichts mehr dazu


----------



## Saar (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Ich glaube es hat ein wenig mit Abenteuer zu tun ....:vik:


----------



## thanatos (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

So am Ende meines Anglerlebens muß ich mir eingestehen das die 
Gründe nicht immer die gleichen waren .Angefangen in frühester Kindheit
da war es einfach der Jagdtrieb ,ich war kein Spielkind Autos ,Bälle ect
waren nie mein Ding ,Äxte,Speere und alles was man so kurz nach dem
Krieg im Wald so an Waffen gefunden hatte ,im Wald rumstromern
und natürlich angeln denn irgend was mußte man ja an seinem 
Lagerfeuer braten ,na Ärger hat´s genug gegeben.
Fische waren meist nur Rotaugen und Barsche ,was man eben so mit der Stippe erwischt.
Mit 12 Jahren dann hab ich mir meine erste Rollangel geleistet einfache
Achsrolle ,Rute aus Äsche ,Ringe aus sehr starkem Kupferdraht,am schwersten war die Geldbeschaffung -lag so in etwa bei "Kleinkriminalität"
so etwa 15,-Mark,zu Weihnachten hab tatsächlich mal bekommen was ich mir gewünscht habe das Buch" angle richtig" von Wolfgang Zeiske
ab da ging es dann um größer ,mehr und artspezivischer ,es ist schon
wichtig zu wissen wie wo was die Fische fressen ,Wettkampfangeln
hat mir nie viel bedeutet ,hab es aber drei Jahre mal "richtig"gemacht
die einzige Freude daran war das sich die "Kings"richtig geärgert haben
die Pokale sind dann irgend wo auf dem Dachboden gelandet.
Im allgemeinen hab ich auch ne ganz schöne Macke ,es macht mir nämlich nix aus ne ganze Woche zu schneidern ,da wird nicht gestippt ne ich 
weiß wenn was beißt -genau das was ich grad fangen will (klappt zu 90%)
Angeln ist überhaupt die Tätigkeit etwas zu tun wobei man einfach die Seele baumeln lassen kann ohne das Gefühl zu haben nichts zu tun,
einfach den Wasservögeln zu sehen oder den Sternenhimmel ansehen
ect.Habe so ziemlich alles gemacht was man so machen kann aber am schönsten ist es doch ganz allein mit sich und der Natur zu sein und wenn
dann noch der Fisch beißt auf den man´s grad abgesehen -holldriooo !!!!!


----------



## thanatos (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das Geheimniss meiner Wallerfänge? Ein Tampon am Haar :q #w
> 
> Ich sage nichts mehr dazu



 klappt das wirklich mit ´nem unbenutztem  #6
so wie du zu Frauen und Angeln stehst oder holst du die vom
Damenklo |uhoh: mir hat ein Experte erklärt es klappt damit nur
wenn sie ganz frisch und noch körperwarm sind. :q


----------



## Relgna (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*







Vielleicht ist es bei mir deshalb...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....und weil es der Plan ist einen leckeren Fisch zu fangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



thanatos schrieb:


> ,*Äxte,Speere und alles was man so kurz nach dem
> Krieg im Wald so an Waffen gefunden hatte *,im Wald rumstromern
> und natürlich angeln denn irgend was mußte man ja an seinem
> Lagerfeuer braten ,na Ärger hat´s genug gegeben.......



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Nach dem Krieg?
Welchem?
Schlacht im Teutoburger Wald?

Wie alt bist du denn????|supergri


----------



## vermesser (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



thanatos schrieb:


> mir hat ein Experte erklärt es klappt damit nur
> wenn sie ganz frisch und noch körperwarm sind. :q



Aha- gibts auch ein Spinnsystem dafür oder fangen die nur beim Ansitz :q:q:q ?


----------



## Franky (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aha- gibts auch ein Spinnsystem dafür oder fangen die nur beim Ansitz :q:q:q ?



********... Und ich darf hier jetzt nicht schreiben, was ich denke.... :q:q:q:q


----------



## jigga1986 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Natur,Ruhe aber angeln kann man das nicht nennen..ist für mich mehr ein grund rauszugehen und in ruhe zu entspannen


----------



## Pupser (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

Wie sagte noch der britische Vampir, als er einen benutzten Tampon aus der Tasche zog und in heisses Wasser dippte?
"It's tea time my dear!"


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*

... und wenn der benutzte Tampon auf dem Acker lag ist es eine alte Bauernregel...


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



Kaulbarschbube schrieb:


> ... und wenn der benutzte Tampon auf dem Acker lag ist es eine alte Bauernregel...




Also ich angele in erster Linie um das BÖSE( Mantarochen&Co) zu vertreiben!

Auf zum Hackbraten!


----------



## thanatos (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum angelt Ihr???*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Natur,Ruhe aber angeln kann man das nicht nennen..ist für mich mehr ein grund rauszugehen und in ruhe zu entspannen



;+ tja wenn man´s genau überlegt ist es nicht immer 
     ruhig und entspannt sondern ziemlich konzentriertes
Tun z.B. beim Fliegenfischen oder Stippen oder es kann
beim Pilken auch mal ne echte Knochenarbeit sein,aber schön ist es immer.#6


----------

